# Rectification processing time



## Rustamkhan (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi folks,

I initially applied for a study visa renewal on 25 october and received it end of november but the department of home affairs had made mistake on visa so I reapplied again on 4th December for rectification in sandton Rivonia office. 

It's been several weeks and I still haven't received it, when i call the contact center they tell me it is still processing? I'm confused as to why processing since they're only supposed to print another visa. 

I was due to travel back home in december, it's causing me a lot of inconvenience.

Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Rustamkhan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I initially applied for a study visa renewal on 25 october and received it end of november but the department of home affairs had made mistake on visa so I reapplied again on 4th December for rectification in sandton Rivonia office.
> 
> ...


I hear Rectifications and appeals take longer to be processed, doesn't make sense but that is how people have been experiencing it. In my case a mistake was made on my critical skills visa (which took two weeks to be finalised). I submitted for rectification and it took 6 weeks to be finalised. I had to make follow ups as well.

I will recommend you go to the DHA page; in the immigration tab, you will find emails and numbers of the persons responsible for various visa categories. Send emails and try calling those numbers as well. That is what i did for mine.

All the best


----------



## Rustamkhan (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello, I tried that but no 1 answers emails or the phone. It's now been 8 weeks and still no progress regarding my application.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello, 

Rustam did you receive any reply from DHA?


----------

